# Noip-updater problem...

## gatiba

Hi to all!

Noip-updater worked perfectly until yesterday... 

Now it can't update with my IP ...

In debug mode it says:

```
! Our IP address is 82.51.142.215

! Last_IP_Addr = 0.0.0.0, IP = 82.51.142.215

Can't gethostbyname for dynupdate.no-ip.com
```

But if i run:

```
host dynupdate.no-ip.com

dynupdate.no-ip.com has address 63.215.241.204
```

Why this?!

----------

## gatiba

I can't find a solution to this... It worked perfectly until 3 days ago!!

----------

## OhSh33t

 *gatiba wrote:*   

> I can't find a solution to this... It worked perfectly until 3 days ago!!

 

I'm currently researching the same thing. Did you ever figure out what's going on? When I grep for "noip2" in /var/log/messages I get the same thing your getting. But what I really don't like is it shows my username and password for noip.com in clear text. That's messed up. Here's the output hopefully this will help you. I will of course put "x's" in replace of my username and password. This is really wierd though. Googling doesn't seem to find much.

```

root@fusion log # cat messages | grep "noip2"

Mar 29 11:23:05 fusion noip2[7330]: v2.1.1 daemon ended.

Mar 29 11:23:05 fusion noip2[29806]: -.nixenigma.com set to 0.0.0.0

Mar 29 11:23:05 fusion noip2[29806]: ftp.nixenigma.com set to 0.0.0.0

Mar 29 11:23:05 fusion noip2[29806]: getmail.nixenigma.com set to 0.0.0.0

Mar 29 11:23:05 fusion noip2[29806]: mail.nixenigma.com set to 0.0.0.0

Mar 29 11:23:05 fusion noip2[29806]: www.nixenigma.com set to 0.0.0.0

Mar 29 11:42:17 fusion noip2[7344]: v2.1.1 daemon started

Mar 29 11:42:17 fusion noip2[7344]: Can't gethostbyname for dynupdate.no-ip.com

Mar 29 11:43:18 fusion noip2[7344]: -.nixenigma.com set to 67.183.41.60

Mar 29 11:43:18 fusion noip2[7344]: ftp.nixenigma.com set to 67.183.41.60

Mar 29 11:43:18 fusion noip2[7344]: getmail.nixenigma.com set to 67.183.41.60

Mar 29 11:43:18 fusion noip2[7344]: mail.nixenigma.com set to 67.183.41.60

Mar 29 11:43:18 fusion noip2[7344]: www.nixenigma.com set to 67.183.41.60

Mar 29 11:43:18 fusion noip2[9634]: execl username=xxxxx&pass=xxxxx&h[]=-.nixenigma.com&h[]=ftp.nixenigma.com&h[]=getmail.nixenigma.com&h[]=mail.nixenigma.com&h[]=www.nixenigma.com failed (No such file or directory)

Mar 30 11:23:05 fusion noip2[7355]: v2.1.1 daemon started

Mar 30 11:23:05 fusion noip2[7355]: Can't gethostbyname for dynupdate.no-ip.com

Mar 30 11:24:05 fusion noip2[7355]: -.nixenigma.com was already set to 67.183.41.60.

Mar 30 11:24:05 fusion noip2[7355]: ftp.nixenigma.com was already set to 67.183.41.60.

Mar 30 11:24:05 fusion noip2[7355]: getmail.nixenigma.com was already set to 67.183.41.60.

Mar 30 11:24:05 fusion noip2[7355]: mail.nixenigma.com was already set to 67.183.41.60.

Mar 30 11:24:05 fusion noip2[7355]: www.nixenigma.com was already set to 67.183.41.60.

Mar 30 11:24:05 fusion noip2[9620]: execl username=xxxxx&pass=xxxxx&h[]=-.nixenigma.com&h[]=ftp.nixenigma.com&h[]=getmail.nixenigma.com&h[]=mail.nixenigma.com&h[]=www.nixenigma.com failed (No such file or directory)

```

Hmmm. If you don't have an answer gatiba, I think I will oepn up a ticket with noip.com to see if they have anything to say.

----------

## gatiba

Now i'm using dyndns, it's a lot better  :Very Happy: 

----------

